

Apple sued for poaching engineers with deep expertise in electric car systems - alexcasalboni
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/19/apple-lawsuit-poaching-engineers-electric-car

======
walshemj
Ironic considering the wage suppression cartel

